# Halfords have an Mag incan sale on



## Minimoog (Jul 1, 2017)

Just putting this out there as it may be of use to someone in the UK. Halfords have an Mag incan sale on now with the following prices:

Solitaire £5
2AA with pouch and batteries £10
2D £20
2 pack of AA Xenon bulbs £2
1 pack of 2D bulb and collar £3

All other Mag items reduced also - cheaper than eBay in every case.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 3, 2017)

Prices now even lower!

2D £5
2AA £5
Solitaire £3
AA Maglite Pro £10
Xenon bulbs £1

Plus other deals. £5 for a brand new 2D is a killer deal.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 3, 2017)

Sounds like they are going to get away from selling Maglites in the future and are trying to scratch up a few coins with the current stock on the way out. 
That's a shame. 
Better get 'em while you still can I suppose.


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 4, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Sounds like they are going to get away from selling Maglites in the future and are trying to scratch up a few coins with the current stock on the way out.
> That's a shame.
> Better get 'em while you still can I suppose.



I think it's just Summer clearance. Don't forget the same prices apply to online orders too so you don't need to go to a branch.


----------



## ven (Aug 4, 2017)

Awesome heads up Minimoog,:twothumbs Could nor resist so nipped my local(ish) halfords and grabbed a few. Got a couple of incands for £5 each(1 for callum), also an LED one for £10..............for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 4, 2017)

ven said:


> Awesome heads up Minimoog,:twothumbs Could nor resist so nipped my local(ish) halfords and grabbed a few. Got a couple of incands for £5 each(1 for callum), also an LED one for £10..............for absolutely no reason at all.



Glad I helped you. Awsome deal isn't it?


----------



## ven (Aug 4, 2017)

Minimoog said:


> Glad I helped you. Awsome deal isn't it?




It sure is, been pondering for a little while now getting another mag. Brings back memories of the early 90's and my snap on mag. Got an LED version to try out, not too sure what i am even going to do with them yet. The incand will more than likely be left as is, good old classic mag style(like i have an incand p60). I have enough lights in all kinds of flavours to not need to convert the incand. However i am trying to find maybe a better bulb for it, not too sure which would be a good incand choice for the 2d.


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 4, 2017)

For 2D the supplied Xenon is about as good as it gets and you may enjoy leaving it stock - I have one with LSD D Cells charged and ready to go. A super easy mod is a couple of 3AA to D adaptors, some Eneloop batteries and the Mag 6 cell Zenon bulb.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 4, 2017)

Malkoff that sucker!!!
With a pair of D to aa adapters and some eneloop pro cells, a busta-glass bezel and an ultraclear lens... super lightweight with an impressive output. 

Minimoogs suggestion gives you that incan beam with a whopping amount of light compared to the 2 cell beam yet won't melt the reflector. I may try that with an 80's one I recently acquired. (Thanks for the tip MM)

Maglites were the gateway drug to many-a- veteran flashaholic.

Do they carry the ML25 series? You'll be amazed at the output from that 177 lumen 2C LED. And again C adapters with eneloops makes it feel like you forgot to put batteries in it.


----------



## ven (Aug 5, 2017)

Minimoog said:


> For 2D the supplied Xenon is about as good as it gets and you may enjoy leaving it stock - I have one with LSD D Cells charged and ready to go. A super easy mod is a couple of 3AA to D adaptors, some Eneloop batteries and the Mag 6 cell Zenon bulb.



Been checking the adapters out last night, 3aa to D then is the one and a 6 cell zenon....................awesome thanks.


bykfixer said:


> Malkoff that sucker!!!
> With a pair of D to aa adapters and some eneloop pro cells, a busta-glass bezel and an ultraclear lens... super lightweight with an impressive output.
> 
> Minimoogs suggestion gives you that incan beam with a whopping amount of light compared to the 2 cell beam yet won't melt the reflector. I may try that with an 80's one I recently acquired. (Thanks for the tip MM)
> ...



You know, gateway is pretty much spot on for me as i was around 16 ish with my 1st big maglite. Before then i had many torches, mainly the eveready and duracell types(black AA with flip top..............do you remember that one). 

Thanks guys for the suggestion, yes malkoff is the answer overall. xp-g2 looks to be one of the LED's and xm-l2. I like the fact you get the whole part to fit in(looks super easy to). 

The LED one is very throwy, quite an intense spot when focused although it is a very fussy/messy beam. Compared to the incan, pure white and less messy. The incand is 27lm iirc, again intense and not as nice focused. Outside its fine and 30yrs ago they worked, still the same dark today (well night). 

Originally my thought in mind(weeks back before i knew about this deal) hosts where the idea, be them triples or malkoff. As much as i want a nice xhp50 triple, i do think i have many similar lights(love triples). So its not going to hurt to keep standard ....................i change my mind like the wind so who knows Now where are those adapters  Does malkoff do a warm or neutral mag drop in?


----------



## ven (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh too add, the lights last night where mags, had the little ZL on the side, but the 2d's where the ones used/played with. Had forgot how good they feel in hand..............surprised by how far they reach out and intense the little lumens can be focused.


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 5, 2017)

ven said:


> Oh too add, the lights last night where mags, had the little ZL on the side, but the 2d's where the ones used/played with. Had forgot how good they feel in hand..............surprised by how far they reach out and intense the little lumens can be focused.



Keep us posted. I was thinking the same thing - how such low lumens from the stock 2D incan can go so far. The 6D bulb will give you the same intensity but with a bigger hot spot and many more lumens. I hear about Malkoff upgrades but never come across somewhere selling them. Its a gamble ordering from across the pond as I have no idea what it will be like when it arrives.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2017)

Minimoog said:


> Keep us posted. I was thinking the same thing - how such low lumens from the stock 2D incan can go so far. The 6D bulb will give you the same intensity but with a bigger hot spot and many more lumens. I hear about Malkoff upgrades but never come across somewhere selling them. Its a gamble ordering from across the pond as I _*have no idea what it will be like when it arrives*_.























No "Mag" hole when dialed to wide spot





1 little screw to tighten





Reflector mod required.
No worries, light will work fine if you go back stock, it just takes more twists to dial your beam w/o the cam.

Some stock 2D pix. Note MagNumStar xenon and ultraclear acrylic lens on this one.















Some basic 1980's illumination is still fun to play with nearly 40 years later...


----------



## ven (Aug 5, 2017)

Minimoog said:


> Keep us posted. I was thinking the same thing - how such low lumens from the stock 2D incan can go so far. The 6D bulb will give you the same intensity but with a bigger hot spot and many more lumens. I hear about Malkoff upgrades but never come across somewhere selling them. Its a gamble ordering from across the pond as I have no idea what it will be like when it arrives.




Gene is a pleasure to deal with if you ever decide to take the plunge. I defo advise to email Cathy for shipping as doing it this way it is around $15-$20 tops. In fact in the last year, i have had better luck getting stuff from the USA than here! The xp-g2 is actually on ebay, but there is always the customs risk and I did get one with my last malkoff order. No biggie, but still another £15 or so to add to the bill(all adds up!). Call it the saving on shipping paid for the customs charge. Most of the time the standard £8 sorting fee works out more than the actual customs charge:shakehead

I will do, part of the fun is researching and looking into various options, but that mr fixer sure makes it hard to resist:nana:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2017)

Well there's all of those super-mods these days with an array of LED's that make the business end look like a housefly eyeball...






A million billion candlepower'd suckers being built these days, but when strolling around the quiet countryside or down a darkened alleyway an incan beam evokes a nostalgic vibe... even those hotwired numbers like 2 cell with 4-6 cell output.

Have fun fellas.


----------



## arKmm (Aug 9, 2017)

There's a company in the UK called The Torch Site (TTS) who sell simple XPG2 drop in bulbs for incan maglites which require no modification at all. I use those in my old mags. Makes them bright enough to be viable, but not expensive enough that I worry about them. One lives in the boot of my car and another in the house.


----------



## ven (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, I may have seen this actually. Only thing that's held me back is(I know I know) cool white. I have plans a foot, thinking triple(of course reflectors not optics as I don't think they get near 52mm anyway). So triple/reflector with...........not decided on that part yet. What I can say is it will be between 3500-5000k and nearer 5000lm. Possible xhp50 4500k, or lower output and closer to 3500k for a closer to incand tint. One will be left incand , simply for that reason(memories and to me a mag is still an incand and a big part of getting me down the for ever lighter path). 

Either way way it's a cracking host, does any light feel as natural in hand as a D mag? It's in the girth.......:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2017)

arKmm said:


> There's a company in the UK called The Torch Site (TTS) who sell simple XPG2 drop in bulbs for incan maglites which require no modification at all. I use those in my old mags. Makes them bright enough to be viable, but not expensive enough that I worry about them. One lives in the boot of my car and another in the house.



XPG2 was a game changer. I think history will show it was a pivotal point in LED tech between plenty and holy cow that's bright. 
Many-a great light had/has them.


----------



## arKmm (Aug 9, 2017)

ven said:


> Either way way it's a cracking host, does any light feel as natural in hand as a D mag? It's in the girth.......:naughty:



I know what you mean! That's why my work torch is still a maglite d-cell, albeit highly modified and currently I believe one of a kind in the world!


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 10, 2017)

Sadly they are pretty much out of everything Mag now and they are discontinuing this brand completely. Hope you all got something you wanted - I spoke to the staff and the rush on Mag was pretty heavy. The MX300 (latest 2D) was down to £25! Soon sold out of that they said.


----------

